# About to start down-regging



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

So I am a bit of an unusual case. I am having my eggs collected for a surrogate. I am slightly concerned about the down-regging which I am due to start next Tuesday and generally about the medication that I have been sent for the protocol.

So when I went for my scan to check my ovaries before any treatment started I showed 42+ follicles and was told that I have a multi-cystic left ovary my right one is normal - sort of 'very fertile', hence probably my twin pregnancy etc.  I am therefore very worried about over stimulation as originally I was going to be put on a short protocol as they were a little worried about over stimulating me but have changed their minds and say the standard long protocol will be fine and is also the fastest way to get my surrogate and I aligned for transfer.

I am concerned that a). Messing around with my is not a wise thing and sticking to the short protocol would have been better and b). that they are not fully taking my situation into account and I will end up barren due to my ovaries exploding from all this down-regging/hyper stimulation malarkey.  

Has anyone else got any advice that they can possibly offer me?  I am in last chance saloon I think.

Should I post this in the IVF forum?


----------

